# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πού θα βρω ενσύρματη συσκευη PSTN με αναγνωριση κλήσης σε αναμονή?

## g_p

Παιδια γεια σας,

θέλω να αγοράσω μία *ενσύρματη συσκευή* τηλεφώνου για PSTN γραμμή με *αναγνώριση κλησης σε αναμονή*. Είχα πάρει μία της Sitel αλλά δυστυχώς είχε μόνο αναγνώριση όταν χτυπούσε στην αρχή. Όταν είχα δευτερη κληση δεν έδειχνε τίποτα. 

'Εχετε κάποια να μου προτείνετε που να έχει *αναγνώριση σε αναμονή* και να είναι *ενσύρματη*, οχι ασύρματη?
Μία συσκευή που πιθανόν να έχετε δοκιμάσει εσεις?

Ευχαριστώ

----------

